# Standoff in the Woods of Wilbraham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WILBRAHAM, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - Chicopee police are said to be preparing charges against the man arrested Saturday by Wilbraham police following a stand off near Old Boston Road in Wilbraham. Lasy Smith is in custody Sunday morning. Smith is reported to have held his former girlfriend against her will in her apartment for a full day last week. During Saturday's standoff in the Wilbraham woods, the 38-year-old man threatened to harm himself with a knife. That's according to Wilbraham police Captain Roger Tucker. Wilbraham police and state police finally talked him down and took him into custody. "He had a couple of knives that he was threatening to hurt himself with. At no time there were officers threatened. He surrendered peaceful with Chicopee charges pending. It is not clear which district court Smith will appear in Monday morning.

Video:
http://cdn.dayport.com/wwlpimg/htm/wwlp22player.htm?Art_ID=409466

©2006 LIN Broadcasting, WWLP-TV. All rights reserved.


©2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

Privacy Policy​​​


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

this happened to my wifes cousin, pretty messed up situation.....wack job


----------

